# Carb question



## Charger25 (Nov 8, 2014)

I got this carb from a friend that said he never could get it to run right. Of all the diagrams I've seen there should be an orifice plug (.039), this one has a screw inserted, 30/35 carb on the left 25 carb on the right. Can anybody elaborate ?
Yeah I'm think about jumping on the upgrade band wagon :mrgreen:


----------



## Siguz (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been looking for a carb for my evinrude too.
From what I can tell, the screw does the same thing as the orifice plug.

The orifice plug is supposed to be seated snuggly into the carb to give constant air flow to the 'low speed jets'. nb: the orifice plug is a jet...for air/fuel mixture.
The screw also controls air for low speed but is adjustable.

Your motor should run fine with the larger 'screw carb' but it will require more tuning than the 'orifice carb' 

I will add a link to another thread that may be more helpful.


----------



## Siguz (Nov 12, 2014)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23898&start=120

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31894&start=120

Check these threads out.
The second link has my mod included toward the end of the thread.
Both threads are directly related to what you are doing.


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Siguz,its a bit cold out now to mess with it. I'm wondering if I can get by with replacing the screw with an orifice plug. just thinking out loud.


----------



## Siguz (Nov 14, 2014)

I honestly don't know.... Let me know when you find out though lol


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 14, 2014)

will do , though it might be awhile. Also to get a true 35 hp upgrade I take it you will need the carb AND the larger intake.


----------



## Siguz (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't think the larger intake will make that much of a difference. The nipple on the intake is a different size to allow more fuel in but again not a huge issue in my opinion. 
So it's a 33hp instead of 35.?


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 15, 2014)

Charger25 said:


> will do , though it might be awhile. Also to get a true 35 hp upgrade I take it you will need the carb AND the larger intake.


depends on what year your motor is...


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 15, 2014)

what year is your motor charger25?


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 16, 2014)

1995 E25REOR, the larger carb appears to be from a earlier model. perhaps a 90 to 92 model.


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 16, 2014)

Charger25 said:


> 1995 E25REOR, the larger carb appears to be from a earlier model. perhaps a 90 to 92 model.


as long as the carb is off a 35 (wich it looks like it is but hard tellin without more pics) and your manifold is the same as the 35, slap it on there and you should be good to go... looks like the 25 carb is missing the slow speed needle....


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 16, 2014)

Charger25 said:


> 1995 E25REOR, the larger carb appears to be from a earlier model. perhaps a 90 to 92 model.



the 95's have different intakes on the 20, 25 and 30-35hp models....


----------



## Siguz (Jan 1, 2015)

I found and purchased a carb on eBay.
Actually from a 1989 30hp. 
Fully rebuilt and ready for install.
Spring better hurry and get here.

Happy new year!


----------

